# Happy 200th Birthday, Handel and Haydn Society!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

America's oldest continuously-active classical music organization is celebrating its 200th anniversary. It was formed on April 13, 1815 in Boston. "The society announced itself with a concert at the King's Chapel on Christmas Day 1815, when 100 singers -- 90 men and 10 women, with the tenors singing the soprano parts -- and 13 instrumentalists performed the first part of 'The Creation' and arias and choruses from various Handel works."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/24/arts/music/handel-and-haydn-society-celebrates-200-years.html?_r=0


----------

